# Repost: Arkadiy Update



## Woody (Apr 13, 2005)

Dear Friends

 On another list, which Arkadiy belonged to and was highly regarded, the following information was posted. I obtained permission to repost this first. Here it is:


> here is the latest information I have. It comes from Rick
> Sjodin, who if he ever has the time will rejoin the list, but he does say hi
> to all you ****nuts out there.
> 
> ...


  Sad news indeed.

  Warmest regards
  Woody


----------



## rutherford (Apr 14, 2005)

Sad news, indeed, Woody.

Thanks a lot for the update.  :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Apr 14, 2005)

> For the record, Arkaidy was both shot and stabbed. The other guy had 24 stab
> wounds. (btw, it's not 100% that the other guy who died was foe, there is a
> slight chance it was friend, but all evidence is leading towards foe, just
> not definitively yet)



Now thats odd and seemingly counter to all the media reports. I was under the impression that the other fatality was the "friend" that called Mr. Stepankovskiy to meet him.



> This begs the question(s), if you, or one of your mates, is getting stabbed
> 24 times, are you justified in killing that other guy? Even though you
> started it? Who started it?



Most states allow the use of deadly force in defense of another person. By the letter of my states law, if I "started" a fight and then withdrew but the other person continued to attack, I am now justified in using force to defend myself. When two other persons are fighting it doesn't really matter if I "started" it, they are the ones deciding to fight so yes, I could be "justified" in defending that third person. It gets tricky when a group of people are all fighting each other at the same time though. Its going to depend on how consistent the persons stories are. As these guys were picked up right at the scene, Im fairly certain that they were separated and unable to "cook up" a story between them.....odd and sad story all around. Has there been any media reports on this at all since the event?


----------

